# Manchester Arena blast: 19 dead and more than 50 hurt



## Northerner (May 23, 2017)

Nineteen people have been killed and more than 50 injured in a suspected terror attack at Manchester Arena.

The blast happened at 22:35 BST on Monday following a pop concert by the US singer Ariana Grande.

PM Theresa May said her thoughts were with those affected by "what is being treated by the police as an appalling terrorist attack".

Paramedics at the scene told the BBC they had treated some of the wounded for "shrapnel-like injuries".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-40007886

Words fail me  Shocking news


----------



## Steff (May 23, 2017)

Seen this unfold last  night utterly awful thoughts and prayers to the families of loved ones who have passed


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2017)

Terrible news. I can't help thinking of 1996 IRA bombing in Manchester shopping area. Mercifully that caused no fatalities, but injuries and damage, which was followed by regeneration.
So sad for families and friends of casualties.
Many acts of kindness showing how the worst of situations brings out the best in people - not just the obvious emergency and health services, but transport help from taxi drivers, beds and meals provided by hotels, individuals, restaurants etc.


----------



## Ditto (May 23, 2017)

Too close to home. RIP those people and thinking of those in mourning. An interesting Freudian slip by that lady on the BBC news, "those who've loved lost ones" ... makes me feel like crying.


----------



## New-journey (May 23, 2017)

Woken up to the news, just feeling sick and devastated, my heart goes out to all affected.


----------



## Amigo (May 23, 2017)

Another slaughter of the innocents in the name of fanaticism. Dreadful incident and sincere sympathy to all involved.


----------



## KookyCat (May 23, 2017)

It's just senseless.  My goddaughter was there and thank goodness was unharmed but sadly many families won't be so lucky this morning.  There but for the grace of God.  It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 23, 2017)

22 confirmed dead now. Such a sad scary time we live in.


----------



## Lindarose (May 23, 2017)

Terribly sad and pointless loss of lives and injuries. Heartbreaking news.


----------



## RobK (May 23, 2017)

Lost for words, Nothing else matters today and my heart goes out to those affected by this barbaric act.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 23, 2017)

They bomb us and they kill us at pop concerts.
The people of Manchester opened their doors and taxi drivers took people home for free.
They really will NOT beat us.

Isis is to Islam what KKK is to Christianity.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2017)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 23, 2017)

Devastated to hear this news this morning  
Thinking of all the families involved, terrible. But nice to hear of the kindness of people in response to the tragedy.


----------



## mikeyB (May 23, 2017)

I've been there several times, and so has my daughter. What is the point? Truly horrific. My heart goes out to the families who have lost loved ones


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 23, 2017)

Horrendous, my thoughts are with those affected and their families. Lots of children and teenagers involved, sickening


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2017)

Death toll is rising. Tales of heroism and kindness also coming in. I'd like to highlight the actions of people often ignored - transport workers, health workers who aren't nurses nor doctors, council workers etc.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 23, 2017)

No words


----------



## Magarnett (May 23, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Another slaughter of the innocents in the name of fanaticism. Dreadful incident and sincere sympathy to all involved.


Nothing more cowardly than to target innocent children and for some to claim its in retaliation for bombing of Syrian children is no
justification two wrongs don't make a right


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2017)

A few positive suggestions to all of us wondering what we can do:
Hope, not hate (as said by her husband, after murder of Jo Cox MP)
Learn first aid
Visit Manchester, when the city is ready to welcome tourists again


----------



## RobK (May 23, 2017)

They just announced the youngest victim was just eight years old, I'm finding it really hard to get my head round this vile act.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 23, 2017)

*sigh*  Someone I know was there.    At home, OK, tired and shook up I'm told.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 23, 2017)

A horrific & atrocious attack on innocent people including innocent children  - a dreadful tradegy that should never have happened. Manchester's community spirit is to be applauded for kindnesses being shown by giving blood - taxi drivers offering free lifts home & folk offering rooms to stay overnight.
My sincere & heartfelt sympathy & thoughts are with the victims families & to those who were injured.
WL


----------



## Amigo (May 23, 2017)

Islamic State are predictably claiming responsibility for this but it could well just have been a radicalised Brit on a lone mission.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> *sigh*  Someone I know was there.    At home, OK, tired and shook up I'm told.


Glad to hear they are safe, Ralph, and also @KookyCat's goddaughter {{{HUGS}}}

Cowardly and pointless, and vicious


----------



## mikeyB (May 23, 2017)

As I've said elsewhere, my daughter had several friends at that concert, but all her friends are safe and accounted for. Her friend Tom is one of the doctors at Salford Royal mending people.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 23, 2017)

One of the victims is 8 years old 
My girls are 8, brings it home to you, her family will never be the same again.


----------



## trophywench (May 23, 2017)

Whoever it was said it - you never EVER get your head round it so not much point in trying to, if you are sane.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

I thought Tony Walsh's poem was superb, worth watching if you didn't hear it:

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ews/tony-walsh-poem-manchester-vigil-13082050


----------

